# ON performance whey 100% isolate



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess Costco is the only place that sells this? Anyways, good deal for $45 (with coupon).


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 18, 2013)

What size?  Sounds like a good deal

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 18, 2013)

It's 4.5lbs (55 servings)
Per serving: 30g protein, 1g fat, 3g carb
My only complaint is that they only have one flavor, vanilla.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah the 1 flavor is a bore but a good price for that profile. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 22, 2013)

Pure Pro is a pretty good price, too.  4.5lbs for $41.95, no coupon.  Orbit Nutrition - Buy ABB Pure Pro Cheap!.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 22, 2013)

VolcomX311 said:


> Pure Pro is a pretty good price, too.  4.5lbs for $41.95, no coupon.  Orbit Nutrition - Buy ABB Pure Pro Cheap!.



Pure pro is good, but for the lower carb days ON is good and ISO pure has no carbs.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jan 22, 2013)

How does the ON Performance Whey compare to the Gold Standard stuff?


----------



## gman10 (Jan 22, 2013)

Checked out GNC after costco the other day but they didn't have that exact type.......similar but not exact (they had a hydro whey in that black 4 lb jug) was 2 bucks more than costco.....


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 22, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Yeah the 1 flavor is a bore but a good price for that profile.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah I agree, I bought 2 tubs.


----------



## robono (Jan 24, 2013)

Dammmn! Here I thought I got a good deal for my On whey protien $60/4lbs from Suppzilla. Guess I'll be shopping online from now on.


----------



## pilip99 (Jan 26, 2013)

I was this close to picking up the costco isolate, but i fckin hate vanilla with  a passion haha

I would rather get this one and I know the flavor will deliver!

Gaspari Nutrition Protein Series MyoFusion Elite


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 28, 2013)

gman10 said:


> Checked out GNC after costco the other day but they didn't have that exact type.......similar but not exact (they had a hydro whey in that black 4 lb jug) was 2 bucks more than costco.....



The costco is a 4.5lb tub. I'm not sure what the difference in regular isolate and hydro isolate is?


----------

